# Parker T Ranch in Texas



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I have seen them at shows but that is all. I don't know anyone that has one. I just go to have fun learning about the dogs and shows.  

They are some nice looking and nice dogs though.  Sorry I cannot help more than that. Wish I could help more. The ones I have seen at the shows have been super sweet though.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you. I have said I would never buy a puppy that had to be shipped to me, but she has a gorgeous white male and the stars are lining up.... Now will common sense take over will the puppy win? Husband will probably say go ahead so I stop talking about wanting a Spoo. lol

Your comments did help.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes I love my spoo! 

They do have great looking dogs. I have only seen them in action but the action was nice. 

I love going to shows when I can. It helps me with my MPS. Unfortunately, I missed the local show this year as we were so busy. But there are lots that are reasonably close. So I may just have to take a road trip.  

Good luck in your poodle search.

I admit I collect the booklets from the shows I go to and mark down the breeders who's dogs I like.


----------

